# Shibazi Cleaver



## jonnachang (May 4, 2018)

Ive been wondering aside from Chefs mall does anyone know any sources for Shibazi cleavers? Im namely looking for S202-1, S202-2. Thanks again everyone. Cheers


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 4, 2018)

Pretty common in Chinese stores.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 4, 2018)

My first two came from CKTG but I guess he didn't have very good luck dealing with the people on the Chinese end. My others came from Chefs Mall. I rate them marginally better than CCK but not by any significant amount.


----------



## jonnachang (May 4, 2018)

Yea, I ordered from Chefs mall twice and after waiting a month or more getting a email stating theres no carrier. So looking for other options.


----------



## dafox (May 5, 2018)

jonnachang said:


> Yea, I ordered from Chefs mall twice and after waiting a month or more getting a email stating theres no carrier. So looking for other options.



I'm in the same boat. 
I also tried ordering cleavers (CCK's) from Chefs mall both with economy shipping and the more expensive DHL shipping but eventually received refunds stating that they were unable to locate a carrier. I also tried China global mall but the cck 1923 that I ordered was unavailable. 
I have bought CCK 1303, 1302, and 1402s on ebay from Hong Kong for better prices than Chefs mall and have received them successfully and without probs.
Restaurant mall has a few cleavers for sale, I remember some one getting one from them successfully, I believe they are on the west coast, USA.
http://www.restaurantmall.com/Asian-Cutlery-s/160.htm
The Asian super markets in the Denver area have the lower end Shibazi cleavers and the huge CCK's.
I'm still looking for a CCK 1922 or 1923, anyone have one they can part with? 
Good luck in your search, let us know if you find anything.


----------



## DitmasPork (May 5, 2018)

Have you tried:
 cookware shops in Philadelphia Chinatown?
 calling the wokshop in SF, they have a different model of that brand on their website, and could possibly have it in their shop.
 NYC Chinatown kitchenware shops along the Bowery and in that vicinity have a very good selection of cleaversif you're ever up this way.


----------



## jonnachang (May 5, 2018)

Thanks! I just sent Wokshop a message and Ive looked in Philly to no avail. Next time in NYC will check it out.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 5, 2018)

Aliexpress has some models. I just received a Dazu cleaver last week from them so they are shipping knives. Not sure what the problem is at Chefs Mall.


----------



## jonnachang (May 5, 2018)

Yes I received a Shibazi chopper a couple of months ago from AliExpress with no problems. I wish the Dazu cleavers came in a longer blade ( mine was 195 mm).


----------



## jonnachang (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Noodle Soup (May 5, 2018)

They do if you are in China and know where and how to look. I told this story before but when I was in Chengdu I kept asking about Dazu cleavers. No one seem to understand what I was looking for but they kept trying to point me at a certain brand they seem to feel was good. I bought one and when I got home I discovered the sticker on the blade was basically a "made in Dazu" mark. Not carbon though. Most Dazu cleavers seem to be stainless these days.


----------

